# My girls ate part of a popsicle stick!



## Dazy Mae

I'm a bit worried as they both got a hold of a wooden popsicle stick and chewed on it and it looks like about 1/4 of it was eaten. I called our vet and she said to keep a close eye on them for certain signs if there might be a problem to bring them in asap.
Has this happened to anyone elses chi's here ???? Any posts on this would be appreciated...Thanks all
Darlene


----------



## MChis

Not popcicle sticks per say but pencils, sticks, fabric (undies *gag*), pens, chapstick, pieces of baggies, plastic beads, etc, etc, etc have all been ingested & safely passed through the digestive systems of my lot. I'm sure our luck with run out at some point...UGH. I'm forever explaining possible consequenses to my 2 lovely but messy daughters--I'm thankful my lot has extreamely healthy & WIDE "tubes" though. haha

I'm sure your girls will be ok but I will be thinking of them & hoping for an uneventful next day or so!


----------



## Amandarose531

Godric has eaten a pencil, and a popsicle stick, almost the whole thing even. He eats sticks, leaves, flowers, gum, even part of a cigar my careless neighbor threw in my yard - SICK. Most recently he ate the entire head off a toothbrush, bristles and all.

Nevertheless, other than a few irregular poops he was fine. Just keep your eyes out and fingers crossed. I think it's more common than you'd think judging by what Heather said her crew has eaten.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Little Miss Kahlua shares in this enjoyment... =P Keep an eye on her but I wouldn't worry to much; usually the pieces that are chewed off of most wooden things are small enough to pass through. Even though 1/4 of it is gone doesn't mean they swallowed it either, lots of dogs just chew on things and spit them out. My pups chew on sticks outside sometimes too and do fine, they don't typically ingest anything though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Prada has eaten a half an o Henry, a half a bag of gummy bears, a pack of gum and who knows what else no problems

Baby has eaten a Popsicle stick, water bottle cap, pencil was fine


----------



## flippedstars

Mine have eaten quite a few corn dog sticks ha ha ha. That's just like a popsicle stick, and they are fine. They eat sticks outside all the time, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Dazy Mae

Oh wow! Guess I should not panic too much So far they both seem to be fine and hopefully it will stay that way!


----------



## sugarbaby

my friends dog ate a Popsicle stick whole (crazy i know) the vet put drops in his eye to make him throw it up which he did ,if it didnt come up he would have had problems but thats a full Popsicle stick not a few little pieces , i put salt in their mouth if i need to make them vomit , i did this with keona after she had been chewing an old xbox lead and some parts were missing ,she was also making a funny hacking noise she threw up a small piece of plastic and she was fine  no more hacking .
but in your case i wouldn't stress to much  as others have said the pieces are prob very small being wood  , but remember the salt trick in case you ever need it


----------



## Brodysmom

Brody ate a whole corner off a shamwow towel when he was a puppy and I thought for sure he'd get blocked up, especially since they absorb so much water!

He passed it fine 2 days later and no problems at all.

I would guess their very acidic stomach acids would take care of the popsicle stick without any difficulty.

Signs of an intestinal obstruction (just in case): extreme malaise, they are hesitant to move at all, can't get comfortable, lip licking (sign of nausea or pain), swollen tender belly, hunched up back, not wanting to eat/drink/poop. Believe me, you will see these symptoms as an emergency as the dog looks SICK.


----------



## Dazy Mae

Thankyou all for the support and great suggestions. They seem to be doing just fine today and I have checked their poo for any visual signs, but everything looks very normal 
I've have had to leave them alone a lot the last couple of weeks as I have been busy sewing snuggle pockets in my workshop for our arts and crafts fair we are having here and they have not been very happy. My hubby has been in and out too, so the girls have become bored and a bit full of mischief!! My husband accidently left the pop stick on the table near his chair and they decided they wanted it!
Little weasels!


----------



## foggy

Just seeing this now. It's scary when they get into things. I'm so glad they are doing well, Darlene.


----------

